# Daemons of Chaos (Fantasy) *Warning, wall of text*



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I noticed a few people asking about the fantasy side of Daemons on one of the subject, my book arrived today so i shall talk you through a few changes.

Lets start with the army special rules.

Daemonic Allignment - This is the usual thing, Khorne can only join Khorne, Slaanesh only can join Slaanesh etc. A minor thing to note of this, there are 4 special rules under neath this. 
-Daemon of Khorne 
-Daemon of Slaanesh 
-Daemon of Tzeench 
-Daemon of Nurgle.

ALL apart from 1 unit must be alligned. And guess what - these rules apply to the characters as well - no more skull taker in Plague Bearers.

Daemonic Gifts
Yes, we have them and yes its random.
Same as 40k we have Lesser, Greater and Exalted tables, each costing a different amount of points to roll on. You can switch to a 0 result and depending what you rolled on PICK something.

I would like to point out, this is done before the start of the game, so if you wanted, you can change a magic weapon your Greater Daemon, herald and monkey were holding, seems cool right? i thought so too.

Daemonic
- As before, Immune to psychology, cause fear, magical attacks 

Daemonic Instability
Same as before EXCEPT a huge change double 1 and double 6.
Double 1 - PUT EVERY MODEL YOU LOST IN THAT CC BACK! Yes, thats right, it didnt happen (well not to your unit, your enemy still dies)
Double 6 - Bye bye unit, remove it from the table, do not pass go, do not collect 200 skulls for the skull throne.

Reign of Chaos - Yes, that random chart from 40k is in, the result on the table is what you rolled for your winds of magic. Table is pretty much the same (except minus AP values)

Lord Choices.
Greater Daemons have seen a universal points decrease! Some stats have changed. GUO lost his flail, Blood Thirster gained 2 hand weapons.

Daemon Prince - also saw a point decrease and his stats boosted, if i am honest, this guy is now viable. Lets just say you can fit a Prince in at 1000 points!!!

HEROES
Every named character (that isnt a lord choice) is now here! That includes Karanak (who is rock imo) and the Changeling (who is MEH) - i will touch on named characters in a bit.

2 Heralds remain the same as before - Khorne and Slaanesh.
Herald of Tzeentch is now the same price as a Slaanesh Herald but starts at level 1 and is the usual price to bump to level 2.

Herald of Nurgle - Same points as Slaanesh again. 

Good Note on upgrading character levels - its the normal price now, not the kick in the balls as before.

NAMED CHARACTERS
ALL named heroes have went up in points, drastically. Except the scribes who remain the same.

Named Lords - mostly dropped in points, you still cant field Kugath or Skarbrand in 2400. Disappointed, no named Slaanesh greater daemon. 

CORE
Everything went up in points except Daemonettes - who dropped.

Furies have also been moved to Special.

SPECIAL
Wow, what i can i say? We are spoilt rotten here, massive amount of special choice. Interestingly - Bloodcrushers are now special same as Fiends and Beasts.

Unfortunately for me, Fiends are now a 3+ unit, there goes my single warmachine hunter.

Everything (from memory) is the same points as before except fiends (who went up) and Bloodcrushers (who went down).

RARE
Once again, a very good choice, still dont see the Soul Grinder being that great but its nice to have choice.

Plague Drones - Only hover, no Fly. But they are Toughness 5!!! And whats odd all seem relatively well priced (points wise).

MAGIC
All daemons lores are useful, havent read the warriors of chaos book so i cannot say if the lores match up.

Tzeentch and Nurgle have the best Lores in my opinion.

Each Daemon Type has access to a different lore.
Tzeentch - Metal
Slaanesh - Shadow
Nurgle - Death
And its rather reasonable to knock any GD up to a level 3\4.

MAGIC ITEMS
This is where is gets interesting, that random table i mentioned earlier? Well, if you switch it out to the 0 result you can pick a magic weapon from the rulebook (points depending on what table). No access to magic armour, enchanted, talismans etc. So dont get your hopes up there.

Also, if you have a have mark you can switch out instead for a specefic weapon of your god, this again varies on the level of gift.

Exalted gifts in the book are very good, you pay a lot, but you get to pick which item you want if you select the 0 result. only 1 item in there is useless (IMO).

So thats my brief overview, any specefic questions, feel free to ask.

HOWEVER I WILL NOT BREAK THE RULES OF THE FORUM! If you want that kind of info - go buy the book yourself...

Hope all that was useful to any DoC Fantasy Players.


----------

